# Dead Snow: Red vs. Dead (2014)



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I loved the first movie with its over-the-top Nazi splatter zombies, but this one looks even crazier!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's going to be tough to top the first one.


----------



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

I despised the first movie.

So, I was surprised that I actually liked this sequel a little bit. I was definitely much less irritated this time. It was crazier, more absurd. Tried to be less disturbing- the original had a lot of scenes that tried to play hard against the characters and that kind of thing can make me very angry.

I'm okay with survival horror in concept. Situations on film should show life and death but the horror of it has to be left up to the audience to inject. I find it pretentious when horror films push into action territory and just shoot these impossibly long and detailed scenes of characters doing things they are in no way trained to do to survive. Like cutting off their own arms or legs (which is NOT easy, why the hell did so many movies show this?) or hiding in tight places where people can barely breathe or after running, they stop and the camera sticks itself to their faces and you have to see every tiny labored breath and bead of sweat on their heads.

It's supposed to be intense, I get that. But I start pulling away almost immediately when all we get is the extreme, in the moment, ultra-physical horror that takes people out of the wider realm of anything could happen. Suddenly, they can only live or die. And when they die, you'll feel nothing. You won't marvel at the special effects or have interesting frames to look at, it's more like we're taking notes. For some reason.

I don't watch horror as an instructional guide to survive killers and zombie outbreaks and conspiracies, etc. I watch it for stories with a spooky feeling. I believe we need variety in situations and stories and scenes and all that. But this kind of stuff became a complete crutch for the whole genre. Filmmakers started telling us that we wouldn't watch anything else. So, after awhile, almost everything was this. "Ultra-real," "gritty" survival stuff. Gone was all the mystic, stylish, spooky things.

I miss real horror. It's been gone for awhile.


----------

